# good duck hunt, bad boat ramp experience



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

A friend and I went hunting in salt bayou this morning and were covered up with ducks all morning. It was awesome. I am new to duck hunting and I killed my first mallard today. Ended the day with 2 teal, 2 mallards, 2 pintail, and 6 gadwall. That's the good part. Then we get to the boat ramp and were visited by the game warden. He was very nice and congratulated me on the mallard. Then when I gave him my gun to check, he found a shell left in the magazine, not in the chamber, in the magazine. He instantly got mad and told me to never hand a warden a loaded gun. OK my fault, I didn't know the reg. Yes I got a ticket. Then he starts giving my friend a hard time about his deer license, which was filled out properly. Then he found a life jacket with a small tear in the cover and told us "don't let me catch you out here again with that life jacket". If I get stopped by a cop for speeding, they are still nice, I don't understand why GW's have to be a butt. If I do something wrong, fine write a ticket, but you don't have to be a jerk about it. I know they're not all bad, and we only here the bad stories, if you have a good one post it so the good guys will get they're praise, maybe the others will change their attitude.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the Greenhead and NICE PANTS! :slimer:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

1. Ditto the nice pants and congrats on the Greenhead!:biggrin:

2. Love the sticker on the back window!

3. Glad you didn't end up shooting your scrotum off. Thank your warden.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the Green head. I have been doing some research and cant find anything that says you cant hand a game warden a firearm that has a round in the magazine. I would like to know exactly what law you violated. I will check with a friend of mine that is a game warden, one of the stories he and his partner talk about is when they were pulling up to a duck blind to check hunters when the side of the blind was blown out because a nervous hunter was trying to unload his fire arm and accidentally discharged his 12 guage. He has told me in the past that he would rather have a hunter hand him a gun that is loaded and he unload it him self than a nervous hunter fire it off trying to unload it. I will try and give him a call tomorrow, because if it is a law I will make sure and talk about it in my future hunters education classes.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Not nice pants! Nice birds though! I think I would get upset with you as well if you handed me a loaded gun unknowingly, especialy wearing those pants, lol. That is something you need to know. Just sayin.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

He wrote you a ticket for handing him the gun with a round in the magazine? What was the lingo on the ticket, what'd it say? That doesn't sound illegal to me and I'd like to see the regs pointing that one out. Was this a federal warden or state?


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Apparently the law I broke was traveling in the boat with a loaded gun. I get their point, even though there wasn't a shell in the chamber and the gun was in it's case. Hey guys ease up on the pants, I know they're not cool, but they are warm and you can't see them under the waders. If ya'll would like some I can tell you where to get them, you know you have to have them.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

justletmein said:


> He wrote you a ticket for handing him the gun with a round in the magazine? What was the lingo on the ticket, what'd it say? That doesn't sound illegal to me and I'd like to see the regs pointing that one out. Was this a federal warden or state?


State Game Warden, the ticket says I was traveling in a boat with a loaded gun.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

MLK said:


> I have been doing some research and cant find anything that says you cant hand a game warden a firearm that has a round in the magazine.


Not a ticketable offense, but a violation of safe gun handling and common sense. The ticket would be for carrying a loaded gun in a moving boat.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

huntrfish said:


> Hey guys ease up on the pants, I know they're not cool, but they are warm and you can't see them under the waders. If ya'll would like some I can tell you where to get them, you know you have to have them.


Thanks, but I don't shop in boutiques.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Clients Did The Same To Me*

The other day, for the first time I can remember, clients handed me a stack of Benelli's each with rounds in the magazine. I know the gun well, how it operates, what it takes to get a round in the magazine, etc. However, I was stunned, offended, and very uncomfortable with the whole idea.

My motto is "Clear that smoke pole completely" and I don't care what the mechanics are of getting a round in the chamber. There is life changing horror involved with a shotgun going off accidently. Dont chance it, clear it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I really don't see no diff in a loaded gun in a truck-car OR a boat wether it be 1 'in the pipe' or mag....WW


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*pants...*

You might not be able to see the pants under your waders but Raymond and I got to see them when you walked into the gas station.... lol We will never ease up on those pants... Might even buy you some new ones to go along with your duck call that you had hunting in thicket, tx... Just kidding bro.. congrats on your greenhead. Can we now go catch some fish

p.s. raymond is looking for the pic of your duck call... going back to work.. tommy


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*wardens*

i dont know where yo hunt but in arroyo city in deep south texas we have a warden that is bad his name is billy that guy is bad if you think you have had a bad expirience wait till you meet this guy i would like to find one person in this valley that can say something good about the guy.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

nice birds... cool pants to..


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

next time wear parachute pants and you probably won"t get a ticket


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

if you're that adamant about it, call his supervisor and tell him whats up.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> You might not be able to see the pants under your waders but Raymond and I got to see them when you walked into the gas station.... lol We will never ease up on those pants... Might even buy you some new ones to go along with your duck call that you had hunting in thicket, tx... Just kidding bro.. congrats on your greenhead. Can we now go catch some fish
> 
> p.s. raymond is looking for the pic of your duck call... going back to work.. tommy


That was my blue long underwear I wore in that store in Brenham, very fashionable I might add. You should have gotten a picture of that. I will find the picture of my duck call and post it for you. And yes I am now ready to fish, hopefully I don't get a ticket for leaving a lure tied on my rod when I get to the bank.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I get checked all the time with rounds in my magazine.... have for years.... I unload it for him and hand it over....

Got checked today and the guy didnt have his "dip stick" and he had to put shells in the magazine anyway....

Never had a ticket or even been questioned about it... I would take it to the judge....


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

guess i better get ready for a ticket i never leave home without the 40cal with one in the chamber


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

jarrod croaker said:


> guess i better get ready for a ticket i never leave home without the 40cal with one in the chamber


That's perfectly legal to do so anywhere that's legal to have it in your possession.


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

We were checked in the field both Sat and Sun in Rockport this weekend. State Game Wardens. Each day there was a female and male GW's traveling in an airboat. Both times they approached with respect. We step out and show our unloaded guns. Offer our bags for inspection and show them our birds. They were polite, business like, and respectful. Talked with them for a couple of minutes before they left. Both days they were very good about easing out of our spread before accellerating. Good experience. I wouldnt want their job.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe he was jealous of your stache.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Maybe he was jealous of your stache.


or the pants :an6:


----------



## Gun&Bow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Ticket*

Congrats on the Green. I see the reasoning if he would have ticket you for the pants. "Dang"

jk


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

turbosdad said:


> We were checked in the field both Sat and Sun in Rockport this weekend. State Game Wardens. Each day there was a female and male GW's traveling in an airboat. Both times they approached with respect. We step out and show our unloaded guns. Offer our bags for inspection and show them our birds. They were polite, business like, and respectful. Talked with them for a couple of minutes before they left. Both days they were very good about easing out of our spread before accellerating. Good experience. I wouldnt want their job.


I get checked in Rockport darn near every hunt it seems and I have experienced the same thing down there - always very nice, respectful and professional. I have caught attitude in other parts of the state but never down there. The one exception was a time a Fed was riding along, he was somewhat of a jerk but that is an entirely seperate issue from our state guys (and gals).


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

what is the name of the warden?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Really makes me wonder about that ticket. If you have a CHL and have your handgun in your possession while underway in a boat it would still be having a loaded weapon in a moving boat...right? 

We were stopped by the Coasties at the Freeport jetties recently and when they boarded and I mentioned I had a handgun with me they went totally berserk. They called in the serial number, called in our names and ID's, questioned us for a long time, wrote down all the details and finally let us go. Yes, I did show them my license and we were in state waters but they made a big issue out of it. They were very professional but the reaction left me a little speechless.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Really makes me wonder about that ticket. If you have a CHL and have your handgun in your possession while underway in a boat it would still be having a loaded weapon in a moving boat...right?


Somethings not right. I'm not saying it's a bogus ticket, I can't imagine a possum cop writing one of those.

It is NOT always illegal to have a loaded gun in, or even to shoot from a moving boat.

It IS illegal to shoot waterfowl from a boat powered by a motor or sails until the motor's shut off or the sails stowed and all motion from those devices has ceased. But you can (or could, very recently) drift or paddle down on a raft of divers or paddle a canoe down the little creeks and whack woodies. I've done it and it was totally legal.

Like I say, I'm sure there's a basis for the ticket. But I've looked in the boater safety act, gen hunting provisions, waterfowl provisions, etc. If he put code reference I'd love to know it, or if anyone can point me in the right direction.

If there is such a law, did he observe you operating the boat with the gun loaded? How does he know when you put a shell in the chamber?

The guys obviously a dick, though, and not too bright. To hand anyone a loaded gun is a violation of PROTOCOL. However when the requestor is a LEO, a LOT of people would hand the gun over in whater state it is in at the time. If he thinks you just murdered someone, unloading a gun when you've been ordered to hand it over would likely get you shot. He should have brains enough to make sure the muzzles always in a safe direction and check the gun himself - or TELL you to unload it and hand it to him.

KK forgive me but as long as you've been dealing with day hunters I can't believe you'd be shocked. I told my son when he started guiding, NEVER trust a day hunter - EVER. If you do they will kill you. The best way to know a gun is safe is if the action is locked open (and I have seen one SP-10 that would load itself if bumped on the stock with the action locked open. But that's one in 50 years).


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Somethings not right. I'm not saying it's a bogus ticket, I can't imagine a possum cop writing one of those.
> 
> It is NOT always illegal to have a loaded gun in, or even to shoot from a moving boat.
> 
> ...


Hey levelwind the ticket says "carrying a loaded weapon in a WMA". Also, I couldn't tell what you were trying to say, were you calling me a dick or the GW.


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

*Bad experience at boat landing*

It is just a basic firearm safety issue. If a firearm user thought the gun was unloaded, but there actually was a round in the magazine, THERE IS A PROBLEM!!! YOU ALWAYS KNOW WHETHER THE GUN IS LOADED OR UNLOADED, AND IT SHOULD NOT BE LOADED UNLESS YOU ARE IN THE BLIND (OR EQUIVALENT) AND ARE INTENDING TO FIRE THE FIREARM IN THE NEAR FUTURE.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

A shell in the mag at the Ramp????????????????????
I can't believe the tone of the thread isn't all over that.
who cares if its legal- its dangerous.
I load mine when I get ready to shoot, unload it before you pick up the decoys.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Gentlemen. Gentlemen. Is the name calling really necessary? The warden had good reason to be agitated. Whether you technically broke any law or regulation is not important. You handed the warden a loaded weapon and you got a reaction. I wonder how many times he has escaped injury or death while on duty from accidental discharges? Give the guy some respect.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Gas Can said:


> Gentlemen. Gentlemen. Is the name calling really necessary? The warden had good reason to be agitated. Whether you technically broke any law or regulation is not important. You handed the warden a loaded weapon and you got a reaction. I wonder how many times he has escaped injury or death while on duty from accidental discharges? Give the guy some respect.


What do you guys not get? He got a TICKET. When you get a ticket, whether you technically broke the law or not IS a big deal. Called guilt or innocence.

huntrfish - in my opinion the GW's a dick. If I were doing that job (and I dealt with the same issue for many years guiding) - #1. You always ASSUME a gun is loaded. #2. If it were that big a deal to me I would tell the hunter to unload his gun and hand it to me.

If a cop tells you "give me your gun" in many instances the right thing to do is give him the gun, not screw around with it.

Carrying a loaded gun in a WMA makes a lot more sense, thanks. That's probably a rule applicable to WMAs and other state lands which has the same force as a law. I would NOT try to fight it. I had no idea that it was illegal to carry a gun (unloaded, in the back, cased) onto a NWR except when hunting during the season and was lucky enough to have a Ranger warn me.

I have a LOT of respect for our Texas GW's. IMO they are a very professional force. I disagree with the way this one handled the shell in the magazine issue, but that's just me.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Levelwind, thanks for the clarification. I agree with you 100% on all points made. I'm not saying I wasn't wrong, just didn't know about it and felt a warning would have been enough. The guys before you were saying how dangerous it was and maybe it was, but since you treat every gun as it is loaded, there shouldn't be an issue. Last time I checked there is not a firing pin in the magazine which makes it impossible to discharge.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

huntrfish, 

Half the barneys who are lecturing you about how dangerous it is to have a shell in the magazine of your shotgun are the same goobers who will put a "cocked and locked" pistol in their pocket or a sneak holster with the muzzle pointed at their johnson. Some people (like your GW) just can't resist the chance to lecture people on silly ****.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

GUNS SHOULD ALWAYS BE TREATED AS LOADED, THAT WAS A BONE HEAD STATMENT, HE ASSUMED


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mines ALWAYS loaded afterall everyone knows its the unloaded gun that kills people. Rite now I have 2 pistols and a rifle loaded in my truck, a loaded shotgun by front and rear doors in my house, afterall you never know when you'll need it and I don't want to go look for shells...WW


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Mines ALWAYS loaded afterall everyone knows its the unloaded gun that kills people. Rite now I have 2 pistols and a rifle loaded in my truck, a loaded shotgun by front and rear doors in my house, afterall you never know when you'll need it and I don't want to go look for shells...WW


My thoughts exactly wet dreams. If someone breaks into my house or truck, they will find out just how loaded they are. I'm glad to see I am not the only "dangerous" person out there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A shell in the mag at the Ramp????????????????????
> I can't believe the tone of the thread isn't all over that.
> who cares if its legal- its dangerous.


Okay would you like to educate us on why a shell in a magazine is dangerous? It's in the magazine, not the chamber.

Man.

TH


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Okay would you like to educate us on why a shell in a magazine is dangerous? It's in the magazine, not the chamber.
> 
> Man.
> 
> TH


well, I would like to educate you.
but, if you seriously have to ask why thats dangerous- that tells me I'm prob wasting my time.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Okay would you like to educate us on why a shell in a magazine is dangerous? It's in the magazine, not the chamber.
> 
> Man.
> 
> TH


Well I will try but there's no guarantee,

Perfect example, 4 of us went on a dove hunt one weekend. Had a great time, one was using a borrowed Win Mod 12 shotgun, which hadn't been used in quite a few years. The hunter was VERY experienced and always checked guns before putting them in cases.

We returned home and the son of the fellow we went with, pulled the Mod 12 out in the front yard, jacked the action multiple times, then with the barrel pointed up, butt on his hip, pulled the trigger, promptly blowing a hole out of their Arizona Ash tree.

To say we were shocked was an understatement. What was even more puzzling was the fact that the shell that was in the shot gun wasn't even one remotely close to what any of us had on hand. It had to have been in the mag the whole time of the hunt. The fellow who used it didn't remember seeing it to begin with, but then again he only shot a few times during the hunt. He took out what shells he put in, which was two in the mag and one in the chamber. He never tried to put more as he had no reason to. When he unloaded, he had three shells.

Either way, the shell in the magazine, should have come out at any time before the front yard incident, during several loads and unloads, which it didn't. It had somehow stayed put during the several times the action was racked open and shut, or it had lodged in the chamber and wasn't getting pulled by the extractor. It did however, manage to get discharged, and could have been MUCH MUCH worse.

That's why a shell in the magazine of a weapon is a NO NO. They are too easily racked into the chamber by someone not thinking, and it doesn't have to be a shotgun, or specific type of action, to be worse than another.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Screeminreel said:


> Well I will try but there's no guarantee,
> 
> Perfect example, 4 of us went on a dove hunt one weekend. Had a great time, one was using a borrowed Win Mod 12 shotgun, which hadn't been used in quite a few years. The hunter was VERY experienced and always checked guns before putting them in cases.
> 
> ...


#1 RULE IN MY BOOK:NEVER PUT YOUR FINGER ON THE TRIGGER UNTIL READY TO FIRE !

#2 TREAT ALL FIREARMS AS LOADED.....AT ALL TIMES

Accidental disharge would not have happend if his finger was'nt on the trigger !


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Screeminreel said:


> Well I will try but there's no guarantee,
> 
> Perfect example, 4 of us went on a dove hunt one weekend. Had a great time, one was using a borrowed Win Mod 12 shotgun, which hadn't been used in quite a few years. The hunter was VERY experienced and always checked guns before putting them in cases.
> 
> ...


The shell in the magazine wasn't the problem.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Being new at something and dealing with a game warden can be a little nerve racking, especially when they are being a D*#K! 

Nice Haul!

As for the loaded gun, I was always taught when you pick up a gun or are handed a gun to always see if its loaded. Takes just a few seconds and could save a life... Maybe the warden had never been taught that...


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Screeminreel said:


> Well I will try but there's no guarantee,
> 
> Perfect example, 4 of us went on a dove hunt one weekend. Had a great time, one was using a borrowed Win Mod 12 shotgun, which hadn't been used in quite a few years. The hunter was VERY experienced and always checked guns before putting them in cases.
> 
> ...


I thought you could only have 3 shells in the gun, sounds like there were 4. I guess all of you should have gotten a ticket. The problem there wasn't a shell in the mag., it was someone jacking with a gun and pulling the trigger when they had no business doing so. In my case, I knew the shell was there. Just figured the GW would rather unload it than have me do it in front of him. With all that said, I was hoping to get more good GW experiences posted, (rather than jacking with me about my pants and stache LOL). I believe we have beat this dead horse long enough. I hope you all have a good fishing season and we'll try it again next fall.
God Bless,
Tyson


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

My guns stay loaded. An unloaded gun is worthess unless you want to club something to death.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

wal1809 said:


> My guns stay loaded. An unloaded gun is worthess unless you want to club something to death.


Agreed. Every gun in my house right now is loaded.

"Mr. Robber, can you just hold on to my tv for a little bit while I go in the other room to grab some shells?!" 
***?


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

to each his own. I have a 5 yo in the house. 
guns in the house.
shells in the garage.
I am not really worried about my TV(attached to the wall anyway  ), and live in a "low house invasion" area.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> to each his own. I have a 5 yo in the house.
> guns in the house.
> shells in the garage.
> I am not really worried about my TV(attached to the wall anyway  ), and live in a "low house invasion" area.


If I were a criminal, you'd be the perfect target !Don't kid yourself....you are not imune from a house invasion just because of the area you live in.Some criminals target areas like yours and some target less effluent areas.Just trying to make a point, not **** you off.

And NOW is the time to show your 5 yr old what a gun will do.My kids were taught at around 5 what one would do....scared the ***** out of them.Now they know what to do around a firearm....don't touch or " play " w/ one...period !Remember....gun safety starts w/us as the parent, and that includes teaching our kids about safe handling of them.

As far as the guns in the house being loaded, IMO, if your personal protection firearm is not loaded.......you had better be a super hero that can catch bullets w/ his teeth when the bad guy comes to see you !
I'm ready at all times for when of if Mr Badguy comes around. 

Oh...just noticed your screen name "drfishalot"...hhmmmm....a doctor....probably drive a pretty nice vehicle also.Nothing wrong w/ that....just that....you sound like a perfect target to me....IF I were a criminal, which I'm not.See my point ?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

huntrfish said:


> Hey levelwind the ticket says "carrying a loaded weapon in a WMA".


doesnt wma stand for wildlife management area............what does that have to do with a moving boat


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have let you slide on the loaded gun in the boat but...

I would have to give you a *ticket for the pants! *:cop: LOL!


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

jjordan said:


> doesnt wma stand for wildlife management area............what does that have to do with a moving boat


Yea it does stand for wildlife management area, apparently the law only applies to those areas. If I had done it anywhere else it would be perfectly legal.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I would have let you slide on the loaded gun in the boat but...
> 
> I would have to give you a *ticket for the pants! *:cop: LOL!


 Oh I see we're back on the pants LOL. They say as you get older you're more worried about comfort than fashion. I guess my next stop is the sansabelt ailse. Does anyone know if they make them in camo? I'm sure my wife will love them.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of WMAs, if people hunt these areas, they should REALLY read up on the rules. 

It seems that you cant have alcohol on them either.... no if, ands or buts about it... I had 2 30 packs, unopened, not cold, stacked inside of a locked, enclosed trailer with all kinds of gear packed ontop of them.... and I got a pretty good tongue lashing from the GW about not having ANY alcohol on the property.

I didnt know you couldnt drive a boat with shells in the mag, but I will have to watch out for this as well.... but, if that is the case, I think it would be only fair to also ticket those walking in/out of a WMA, riding an ATV on a WMA (if allowed) and riding in a boat with shells in the mag. 

As mentioned before, 90% of the time, I leave 2 shells in the mag.... Its safe to me, but I can see concerns of others, and I may even change my ways..... you can never be too safe.... might as well increase your chances of staying alive, right?

People get killed in the field much too often.... Can a shell fire from the mag? No, but it could be circulated or something of the like..... but we do know one thing FOR SURE! If the gun is TOTALLY empty, we know dang sure nothing can happen.... theres not even a chance.

Guess I have now convinced myself to change my habit....

Also, to the OP... I was thinking back to all the times I have been checked by the GW when I had shells in the mag.... everytime I can remember, walked over away from the group and unloaded everything, leaving the action open at the end. I was never told by a GW that this was the proper procedure, but Ive never had any complaints from the way I did it.... 

PS.... where did this ol' thread get changed to home defense?? lolol


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Same with any govt. property, Justin and a lot of us are guilty of not reading the fine print. Many years ago (statute of limitations has probably run out) a, er, ah, GOOD FRIEND of mine (yeah that's the ticket) went duck hunting on a NWR around Christmas. Well the ducks weren't flying but the doves were eating my freind up! And dove season was ON! 3" steel threes can kill a dove way out there, btw! Anyhow as he walked out his very experienced hunter, who had hunted this refuge many many times and new every C.O. by their first name, happened to actually READ the sign he'd walked past so many times. Something to the effect that waterfowl hunting ONLY was allowed during the season! Ooops. It had just never come up before! 

As far as the gun with no shells in the magazine being safer than the gun with no shells in it all, sure. No argument. But just going hunting involves risk. Managing the risk is part of it. If I taught gun safety I'd make every student write on the blackboard "always keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction" ten thousand times. And nothing else. End of class. I think too many rules dilutes the cardinal rule.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Same with any govt. property, Justin and a lot of us are guilty of not reading the fine print. "
> 
> found some common ground here. way too many dang rules for hunting and fishing these days.


----------



## bleacher_bum (Jan 31, 2010)

Message to huntrfish:

Nice job dummy....lol

J Nolan


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

bleacher_bum said:


> Message to huntrfish:
> 
> Nice job dummy....lol
> 
> J Nolan


What the krap are you doing, you must be at work. Atleast I know to look out for you now. When are we going fishing? Ya'll need to come up to the house soon, maybe we'll kill some skeet or something.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*My hunting bro...*

Easy on my hunting partners pants... lol... Good job tyson , whether or not you wear those pants or your blue ones... I would like to tell everyone he is a very safe, respectable hunter.. would hunt with him any day of the year... lets go catch some of the hydrilla gorillas, tyson... talk to ya later... tommy261


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> Easy on my hunting partners pants... lol... Good job tyson , whether or not you wear those pants or your blue ones... I would like to tell everyone he is a very safe, respectable hunter.. would hunt with him any day of the year... lets go catch some of the hydrilla gorillas, tyson... talk to ya later... tommy261


Thanks Tom, I am ready to go fishing with the second best fisherman I know.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

*Just got the damage*

Just talked to the judges office and the damage is $170. The ticket is $100 and $70 court cost. Now I don't know who I am more upset with. Seriously, $70 court cost, I got a traffic ticket 2 years ago and those court costs were $10.


----------



## bleacher_bum (Jan 31, 2010)

huntrfish said:


> Just talked to the judges office and the damage is $170. The ticket is $100 and $70 court cost. Now I don't know who I am more upset with. Seriously, $70 court cost, I got a traffic ticket 2 years ago and those court costs were $10.


Well quit breakin the law...lol.

Sorry, i couldn't resist. I come to this site all the time, but when I saw that picture of you with the mallard, ...and those pants, I had to register.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Bleacher Bum, I'm glad to see I could help bring you into the fold. As far as my pants go, I guess you move to the big city of Liberty and feel you can judge us hillbillies. It wasn't that long ago you were wearing coaching shorts when we were playing softball. I would still be wearing them if Kim hadn't made me get rid of them.


----------

